# Katie Jig



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob (and other Katie Jig users)

I know you have a Katie jig and I bought the little Jr. one. I am wondering if the joints need to be adjusted like the Gikins (with spacers).

I haven't been able to use mine yet, but I was surprised when I measured the backing board and they appear to be a metric size. Not that this has anything to do with it, but then I wondered if you also have to use shims.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I didn't get any spacers with the one I have...other than the big ones that are the same size as the fingers...
But you can move the fingers around and use the big spacers to setup a new pattern..
e.g. to put in 2 dovetails in a 6" wide board...

like below

=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anything govern the tightness of the joint? Do you have to use shims or is it automatic?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The tightness of the Joint is govern but the finger templates and it's all automatic so to speak and all you need is set the height of the bit to the stock thickness...
The easy way for me is to put the stock in the jig and put the other part of the joint right next to it and draw line and then move the bit or down to the line,the line thickness will let the pin stick out just a bit when it's glued up..then sand or use a trim bit to clean up the joint..

=========



S Bolton said:


> Does anything govern the tightness of the joint? Do you have to use shims or is it automatic?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I was actually referring to the backer board when you refer to the spacers. I think we are talking about two different things. I mean the MDF backer not the spacers. 

It seems like they must be a metric size which is irritating. Anyone know where to buy metric MDF?

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

It's no big deal ,,it's like a match once you use it up you just get one more, it can be anything you want to use.. 

===========


S Bolton said:


> I think I was actually referring to the backer board when you refer to the spacers. I think we are talking about two different things. I mean the MDF backer not the spacers.
> 
> It seems like they must be a metric size which is irritating. Anyone know where to buy metric MDF?
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, would pine or aspen work as a backer board? Do you use your Katie on the router table?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

You bet if it's flat ,,, Yes I do you my Katie jig on the router table..

============



S Bolton said:


> Bob, would pine or aspen work as a backer board? Do you use your Katie on the router table?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Anything better that pine and aspen? The mdf I have isn't quite the right size.

Do you have to square the bottom fingers or anything or is it automatic?

sb


----------

